
Show HN: Offline/Online Learn to Code Activity - irrationaljared
http://www.thecodepuzzle.com
======
irrationaljared
I was running an afterschool program teaching kids to code and we were looking
for a way to have them code that was more social and group oriented rather
than having everyone hunched over a computer more or less by themselves all
the time. I was also looking for a project to explore Computer Vision and
Machine Learning. This ended up being a good fit for both needs. The video on
the website shows the students working on it. It's surprisingly engaging for
being just paper cards you are writing on...

~~~
irrationaljared
If you want to try it out and don't want to register via the website you can
email me at my first name (jared) at puzzleschool.com and I'll send you the
zip file containing the cards and a few sample programs that can be printed
out and photographed directly.

